# Want boat. Have questions!



## driggers (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi from Vancouver.

I joined this sailnet in 2012 (to my surprise, as I had forgotten), and now I'm looking to buy my first real boat (post-Hobie 16, marriage, and toddler ).

The question of the day is: Can you sail a Catalina 27 or similar single handedly?

Edit: I think my question has been thoroughly answered. Should have watched some videos first . I will make other posts with more involved questions. Also, my marriage and toddler are ongoing. Hobie 16 has been sold ^^

Thanks!


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes, a Catalina 27 is quite easy to singlehand.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

just about any boat can be single handed if setup properly. A C27 wouldn't be difficult and a good place to start.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

driggers said:


> Hi from Vancouver.
> 
> I joined this sailnet in 2012 (to my surprise, as I had forgotten), and now I'm looking to buy my first real boat (post-Hobie 16, marriage, and toddler ).
> 
> The question of the day is: Can you sail a Catalina 27 or similar single handedly?


Of course, it's just a small sailboat :2 boat:


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Absolutely. A few things to look for - If the boat has boom end sheeting it is very easy to steer & trim sails at the same time as the mainsheet is right there by the tiller. Self-tailing winches would make it even simpler but you don't absolutely need them. Roller furling helps too. These are great first boats.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

The setup is everything. Well, that and whether grandpa was an octopus or acrobat.

If you can find local help to come over for a beer (whatever) and look over the setup of the boat once you find one. And, consider snapping some pictures and sending them in to folks like Harken and Garhauer, both make lots of hardware and are widely known for their willingness to help sailors figure out how to buy new hardware to rig things better.(G)

Biggest trick to singlehanding: Anticipate. You know, like putting out the fenders before getting anywhere near the dock, or reefing before you need to ask yourself if you should have.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

The biggest single item that helps me singlehanding is an autopilot. It "holds the tiller" while you do other things - makes it like sailing two crew instead of single.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I sail solo most of the time. A tiller pilot is one of the main things you need in my opinion. So quick and easy to pop on and off when you need both hands. On longer sails I will use other methods of "self steering".
You don't really need to worry about re-rigging much of the boat with a TP.


----------



## Lazerbrains (Oct 25, 2015)

There's an echo in here today. LOL


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Lazerbrains said:


> There's an echo in here today. LOL


YA! how about that, your reply was there after I finished typing mine, just a couple minutes difference in post time.....lol


----------



## driggers (Aug 23, 2012)

Tanski said:


> You don't really need to worry about re-rigging much of the boat with a TP.


Extra toilet paper makes the boat go straighter. Got it. :devil


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Driggers

Welcome.. where will you expect to keep the boat? Will your cruising grounds be Howe Sound or across the strait? Both?

A C27 is as good a starter as any, but don't get locked in just yet. A CS 27 is overall probably a better boat, and there are a couple of Crown 28s on CL locally right now too.

What is your (hoped for) budget?


----------



## driggers (Aug 23, 2012)

Faster said:


> Driggers
> 
> Welcome.. where will you expect to keep the boat? Will your cruising grounds be Howe Sound or across the strait? Both?
> 
> ...


Yeah, there are tons of different boats. We are wanting 25-30 feet, and willing to spend up to about $20,000 on the purchase itself. We want something in sailaway condition and no major rework immediately needed, as well as various comforts.

edit: to add to that, we are mostly open to different models. e.g., there is a Pearson 28-2 at shelter island that looks fairly nice. We'd want about 6" headroom, and the ability to sleep 4-6. Something easy to sail.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Local CL search with your parameters.. the Pearson looks worth a look.

https://vancouver.craigslist.ca/sea...boat_length_overall=30&boat_propulsion_type=1


----------



## driggers (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks, I actually saw the Pearson from the outside yesterday on a reconnaissance of shelter island (a place where people pull out yachts and work on them), and I think I will arrange a viewing. It's nice because it's already out of the water ready for inspection/survey.

Seemed a bit pricey at $20k CAD though... Even with some bells and whistles.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Asking prices are just that, and some (many) sellers are at times deluded. However there's also a lot of 'junk' out there so a premium price is occasionally warranted.

Spending an extra 5K for something that needs no serious work and is truly turnkey may be good value. If you want company on your next visit let me know.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I'd say a Hobie 16 is a real boat. I'm heading out on my 16' beach cat for a 60 mile over night passage in about 20 minutes.

But they are entirely incompatible with toddlers. Good luck with the Pearson. The boats you're talking about seem very well suited to your stated purpose.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I second the notion of getting a turn-key boat (after spending about a gazilion hours trying to get my non-turn-key boat ready to launch). However, even a new 27'er would take a lot of work, compared to a Hobie Cat.


----------

